# FS85 & BG85 factory service manuals?



## trboxman (Aug 20, 2016)

Would anyone here happen to have and be willing to share factory service manuals and parts lists for both the FS85 trimmer and the BG85 leaf blower? I'd be very grateful.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 20, 2016)

I believe its very hard to find blower service PDF,s online. Not sure about the FS85.


----------



## davhul (Sep 19, 2016)

trboxman said:


> Would anyone here happen to have and be willing to share factory service manuals and parts lists for both the FS85 trimmer and the BG85 leaf blower? I'd be very grateful.


Man do you still need them service manuals?


----------



## trboxman (Sep 20, 2016)

I'd love to have them. I'm not desperate or in the middle of a repair but they'd be very nice to have if the need arose.


----------



## Highdesignfool (Mar 7, 2017)

trboxman said:


> I'd love to have them. I'm not desperate or in the middle of a repair but they'd be very nice to have if the need arose.



We're you ever able to locate a shop manual for the BG85 Blower?


----------



## davhul (Mar 7, 2017)

I think so I'll check in the morning. Remind me if I don't let you know by lunch.


----------



## DarkDiamond (Mar 8, 2017)

davhul,
I'd be interested in the shop manual for the BG85/86 as well.

Thank you!


----------

